# Schäden durch Turbinen an Aalen enorm



## UMueller (26. April 2019)

Man müsste die Betreiber verpfichten die Anlagen während der Abwanderung von Aalen und Mefo/Lachs-Smolts abzuschalten. Bei Nichteinhaltung dessen, Streichung der Einspeisevergütung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. April 2019)

was ist daran neu?
derartige Erhebungen gab es schon vor 30 Jahren


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. April 2019)

man muß das aber immer mal wieder thematisieren !
das muss immer wieder in erinnerung gebracht werden !
gerade in einer zeit, wo man minütlich mit info müll zugeschüttet wird

ob braunkohle,windkraft oder wasserkraft . so wie es jetzt läuft , irgend etwas stirbt immer !
da müssen die ingenieure ordentlich  nachbessern und das geht nur mit grundsätzlichem umdenken .!
turbinen sind in dem fall zwar technisch effektiv, aber insgesamt gesehen  der falsche weg .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ob braunkohle,windkraft oder wasserkraft . so wie es jetzt läuft , irgend etwas stirbt immer !
> da müssen die ingenieure ordentlich  nachbessern und das geht nur mit grundsätzlichem umdenken .!
> turbinen sind in dem fall zwar technisch effektiv, aber insgesamt gesehen  der falsche weg .



Ja, irgendwas stirbt bei der Stromerzeugung immer. Und das wird auch so bleiben. Stromerzeugung ist ein von Grund auf schmutziges Geschäft. Was schwebt dir denn da "ohne Turbine" so vor? Ich hab zwar Kraftwerkstechnik studiert, lerne aber immer gern dazu . Sag jetzt aber bitte nicht Photovoltaik. Damit hättest du dich dann selbst disqualifiziert.

Ich habe übrigens eine klare Position, was die optimale, zukunftsfähige Art der Stromerzeugung anbelangt: Atomkraft zur Grundlastsicherung, verbunden mit einem massiven Ausbau der Offshore-Windkraftanlagen. PV darf gern noch einen Kleckeranteil zuschießen. Aber dieses Konzept ist in Deutschland eh nicht durchsetzbar. Also schreddern wir weiter Vögel und zerstückeln Aale. Zuzüglich importieren wir Kohlestrom aus Polen und Atomstrom aus Tschechien/Frankreich. Alles super ...


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. April 2019)

also mir sitzt noch tschernobyl von damals im nacken. harrisburg . fokushima ebenfalls .

also der dreck steht noch immer , und keiner weiß wie man den so neutralisiert, das er wirklich inert ist 
fokushima läuft die brühe aus dem abklingbecken immer noch ins meer 
tschernobyl bekommt der sarkopharg immense risse und muss demnächst saniert werden. geld dafür hat keiner .
in bayern kann man noch heute die folgen vom fall out aus den 80 ern  messen .
nur weil wir mal tatsächlich glück hatten, kann man nicht so tun, als wäre nichts gewesen !
und der zustand der kraftwerke im osten bzw in belgien .

atommüll einfach verbuddeln, tolle wurst . hat in etwa genau so viel kriminelle energie , wie dünnsäure,giftmüll und brennelemente im meer zu verklappen.
in punkto problemmüll verklappen ,sind die russen echte meister 

nee danke !

es gibt nur einen wirklich guten ansatz.

schritt zurück und nicht für jeden pups energie verbrauchen 

wir zuckeln schon seit hundert jahren mit otto motoren bzw diesel durch die gegend und die teile nehmen treckerähnliche ausmaße an
und verballern immer noch  12 l .
in ähnlicherweise verhalten wir uns auch an anderer stelle mit unserem resourcenverbrauch .
es ist ja nicht so das nix ginge. die energie konzerne sägen nicht am ast auf dem sie sitzen .
die würden am liebsten noch 10 kohlekraftwerke bauen , nur um sich anschließend die ausstigsprämie vom steuerzahler vergolden zu lassen.in etwa wie kohlepfennig kassieren und amerikanischen tagebau dreck verfeuern .und nebenbei schon mal löcher fürs fracking buddeln .

da waren wir schon mal zumindest ansatzweise auf einen besseren weg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen wirklich guten ansatz.
> 
> schritt zurück und nicht für jeden pups energie verbrauchen



Und hier die Realität: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...-verdopplung-des-energiebedarfs-a-516942.html
(Mit dieser Annahme kalkulieren die Energieerzeuger übrigens ganz real).



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> die energie konzerne sägen nicht am ast auf dem sie sitzen .
> die würden am liebsten noch 10 kohlekraftwerke bauen , nur um sich anschließend die ausstigsprämie vom steuerzahler vergolden zu lassen.



Und hier wieder der Realitätscheck: https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...tml?ticket=ST-576894-CdMjBhWGEdLf0nbfhlCe-ap4
Man muss sich diese Zahl mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: 1400 neue Kohlekraftwerke!

Global betrachtet interessiert es einen Mückenschiss, was wir hier in Deutschland treiben. Die Chinesen machen ihr Ding und sind übrigens auch bei der Kernkraft führend: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/neue...anlage-epr.676.de.html?dram:article_id=421843

Ich sag den jungen Leuten, die von mir Tipps für die Karriereplanung haben wollen, immer folgendes: Wenn ihr im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau oder in der Autoindustrie was werden wollt, bleibt in Deutschland, wenn ihr in der IT arbeiten wollt, geht in die USA und wenn ihr Kraftwerke bauen wollt, geht nach China


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2019)

Fische sind frei...sie haben keinen Eigentümer und werden zum Freiwild wenn Ihre staatlichen-Schirmherren Ihren Job nicht machen.
Eigentlich war Ihr Schutz ja immer Vorgesehen, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit.
Nach 150 Jahren organiesierten Staatlichen Schutz, der Natur, Lebensräume und Artengemeinschaften kann mun nun eigentlich auch mal negative Schlüsse ziehen.
So funktioniert es nicht...und wird auch nie funktionieren..
Oft waren es gar geschädigten Eigentümer die klagten...die dann entschädigt (beruhigt) wurden, wenn sie denn überhaupt eigene Rechte geltent machen können.
Wie sagt man: Wer meint das Geschäftsführer die Geschäfte führen, meint auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.
Ähnlich ist es mit dem Umweltschutzauftrag des Staates und den "freien" Fischen die so zum Freiwild wurden.
Alles amtlich genehmigt und meist kaum kritisch betrachtet, überwacht oder untersucht...
Warum?
Weil es nicht darum geht die Natur zur erhalten sondern den Menschen das Gefühl zu geben das die Natur geschützt wird..
Es geht nicht um Naturschutz oder die Fische, es geht darum den Wählern das Gefühl von organisierter Sicher und Geborgenheit zu vermitteln..

Ist eigentlich schon mal bewiesen worden das  Wehre  mit oder ohne Fischwegen die Fischwanderungen nicht behindern?
Oder das man Tiere problemlos durch Propeller oder Gitter zwingen kann?

Warum behauptet man es dann....immer wieder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es mit dem Umweltschutzauftrag des Staates und den "freien" Fischen die so zum Freiwild wurden.
> Alles amtlich genehmigt und meist kaum kritisch betrachtet, überwacht oder untersucht...
> Warum?
> Weil es nicht darum geht die Natur zur erhalten sondern den Menschen das Gefühl zu geben das die Natur geschützt wird..
> Es geht nicht um Naturschutz oder die Fische, es geht darum den Wählern das Gefühl von organisierter Sicher und Geborgenheit zu vermitteln..



Ich kenne eigentlich nur zwei Gruppen aktiver Politiker: Diejenigen, die wiedergewählt werden wollen und darum lügen und diejenigen, die von ihrem Fachgebiet keine Ahnung haben und nicht mal wissen, was sie tun. Ich durfte als IT-Experte Ulla Schmidt und Horst Seehofer persönlich beraten, hatte einen Bundestagsausweis und habe in der Zeit viel über die Spielregeln dort gelernt. O-Ton eines Politikers auf eine Bitte von mir, ein bestimmtes Detail in der Öffentlichkeit klarzustellen: "Wie stellen Sie sich das vor? in 1 Jahr sind Bundestagswahlen. Bis dahin lege ich mich flach in den Schützengraben."

Was sollen die armen Schweine auch tun? Der Bevölkerung in Brandenburg ehrlich sagen, dass ihre Gegend wirtschaftlich am Arsch ist, wenn die Tagebaue und Kohlekraftwerke schließen (ich stamme aus der Oberlausitz)? Nee, da werden Märchen erzählt und Beruhigungspillen verteilt.

Ein ehrlicher Politiker müsste eigentlich den Anglern erklären, dass künftig Angeln in Deutschland in Übereinstimmung mit dem Naturschutz und dem Tierschutzgesetz bedeuten wird, dass nur noch ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung diesem Hobby nachgehen kann, genau wie das bei den Jägern der Fall ist. Und er müsste erklären, dass es umweltfreundliche Wasserkraftwerke nicht gibt, diese aber trotzdem (entgegen der Gutachten der Fischereibehörden) genehmigt werden, um den notwendigen Anteil Erneuerbarer Energien-basierten Stroms erzeugen zu können, um die Abschaltung der Atom- und Kohlekraftwerke notdürftig zu kompensieren.

Ehrliche Politiker sind diejenigen, die keine Karriere mehr vorhaben. Die besten Gespräche hatte ich zweimal mit Heiner Geissler, nachdem dieser in Rente war. Der Mann hat die brutale Wahrheit ausgesprochen (zwar nicht zum Angeln, aber zu vielen anderen Themen).


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. April 2019)

wir hatten ja schonmal einen zustand , da wurde sämtliche energie umweltfreundlich durch wind und wasserkraft erzeugt ...... dann kam die dampfmaschine


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wir hatten ja schonmal einen zustand , da wurde sämtliche energie umweltfreundlich durch wind und wasserkraft erzeugt ...... dann kam die dampfmaschine



Du vertauscht Ursache und Wirkung. Ein Blick auf die Bevölkerungsentwicklung auf der Welt öffnet da ein wenig die Augen: https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/1694/umfrage/entwicklung-der-weltbevoelkerungszahl/


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. April 2019)

wärend der deutsche michel quengelt, weil er mit seinem diesel nicht mehr in die stadt zigaretten holen fahren darf, rechnen andere die statistische größe für den bevölkerungskollaps aus .
nicht das es irgendjemanden interessieren würde

wichtig sind  doch zu allererst die fußballergebnisse .
"Hauptsache Alessio geht's gut" 
und wieder eine stufe beim candy crush geschafft !

manchmal glaube ich,  ein großer teil unseren fortschritts wird nur dazu genutzt, künstlich zu verblöden !
aber die römer kannten schon das rezept von brot und spiele


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> aber die römer kannten schon das rezept von brot und spiele



Um nichts anderes geht's der Masse. Was interessiert die Angler bei den Vereinsversammlungen denn? Ob der Forellenbesatz pünktlich stattgefunden hat und ob das Schwein zum Grillfest beim Königsfischen schon bestellt ist. Wenn dann etwa tatsächlich ein Anglerverband für Fischer und Angler Entnahmeverbote für Aal fordert, wird dieser als Naturschutzverband beschimpft. 80 Prozent der Leute sind halt Idioten.


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wir hatten ja schonmal einen zustand , da wurde sämtliche energie umweltfreundlich durch wind und wasserkraft erzeugt ...... dann kam die dampfmaschine



Joahhh.. Da konnte man sich ja in den ca. 24 Jahren seiner durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung dann mit einem kühlen Schluck aus dem Choleramühlbach erfreuen, ein bisschen Mutterkornbrot essen, im Kindbett sterben oder halt vom Lehnsherren niederreiten/vergewaltigen/totprügeln lassen. (ja, ichweisichweis, die nächsten 150 Jahre konnte man dann schon mit 12 in Bergwerken oder Fabriken Spass haben und mit 16 ohne Haare, Zähne und Lunge an billigem Alkohol eingehen, oder sich vom Fabrikbesitzer enteignen/vergewaltigen/totprügeln lassen. 
Sag ich übrigens als Ergänzung, und freundlich, humorvoll und Neutral gemeint. Und ausserdem: Was wir uns so angetan haben, die letzten paar Dutzend Generationen hilft dem Aal nicht weiter- was können wir denn da machen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wärend der deutsche michel quengelt, weil er mit seinem diesel nicht mehr in die stadt zigaretten holen fahren darf, rechnen andere die statistische größe für den bevölkerungskollaps aus .
> nicht das es irgendjemanden interessieren würde
> 
> wichtig sind  doch zu allererst die fußballergebnisse .
> ...



deutliche worte in denen viel wahres steckt


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen wirklich guten ansatz.
> 
> schritt zurück und nicht für jeden pups energie verbrauchen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

12 Liter? Ich fahre einen SUV (hauptsächlich wegen des bequemen Ein- und Aussteigens) und der braucht echte 6,8 Liter Diesel. Selbst berechnet durch laufendes Fortschreibungsverfahren, stimmt also absolut.
Dass die Autos noch 12 Liter verbrauchen stimmt ganz einfach nicht, ausser vielleicht ganz schwere und starke Nobelkarossen.
Ein Mittelklassewagen (Benziner) verbrauchte vor etwa 50 Jahren locker 11 Liter. Die heutigen, bei deutlich stärkerer Leistung, aber 30 Prozent weniger. Autos mit der Leistung wie vor 50 Jahren sind heute in der 5-6 Liter Kategorie.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> manchmal glaube ich, ein großer teil unseren fortschritts wird nur dazu genutzt, künstlich zu verblöden !
> aber die römer kannten schon das rezept von brot und spiele



Für gewisse Kreise ist das überlebenswichtig,denn sonst würde die Hölle los sein ...in anderen Ländern zumindest. Der gewöhnliche  Michel würde natürlich erst einmal einen Antrag stellen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Autos mit der Leistung wie vor 50 Jahren sind heute in der 5-6 Liter Kategorie.



Ich hatte kürzlich einen neuen Ford Focus Turnier Benziner mit 150PS als Werkstattwagen. Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch laut Bordcomputer: 7,3 Liter. Ich fahre weiter Diesel ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich einen neuen Ford Focus Turnier Benziner mit 150PS als Werkstattwagen. Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch laut Bordcomputer: 7,3 Liter. Ich fahre weiter Diesel ...



Hallo,

das ist das, was ich meine, ein 150 PS Auto war vor 50 Jahren selten und für Ottonormalverbraucher unerschwinglich und hätte mehr als 12 Liter verbraucht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich einen neuen Ford Focus Turnier Benziner mit 150PS als Werkstattwagen. Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch laut Bordcomputer: 7,3 Liter. Ich fahre weiter Diesel ...


Mein Astra von 2003 Benziner mit 101 PS verbrauchte ca 8, 5 Liter bei Mischverkehr. 
Wenn ich mich bei meinen Arbeitskollegen umhöre, verbrauchen deren Neuwagen nicht sehr viel weniger.
Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass es weniger sein könnte, wenn die Hersteller es wollten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Wenn man bei der Betrachtung nicht zu einer Lösung findet, wie man den Aalen an den Wasserkraftwerken helfen kann, und auf die Wasserkraftwerk nicht verzichten, sollte man in Erwägung ziehen, andere stützende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Wenn es möglich ist, Aale für den Verzehr zu mußten,  sollte es auch möglich sein Aale bis zur Geschlechtsreife anwachsen zu lassen und darüberhinaus den Besatz auf Gewässer beschränken die keine wkw aufweisen.


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Man müsste die Betreiber verpfichten die Anlagen während der Abwanderung von Aalen und Mefo/Lachs-Smolts abzuschalten. Bei Nichteinhaltung dessen, Streichung der Einspeisevergütung.



Achso und was ist dann mit den anderen Fischarten? Die dürfen weiterhin gehäckselt werden oder was? 

Es gibt nur zwei Lösungen:
1. Alle Wasserkraftanlagen zurückbauen
2. Die Wasserkraftanlagen so konstruieren, das keine Schäden an Flora und Fauna entstehen. Ob das möglich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Aber beides wird mit Sicherheit nicht passieren, zumindest solange nicht wie behauptet wird: "Strom aus Wasserkraft ist umweltfreundlich." Solch einen Schwachsinn glauben aber die Wähler und scheinbar auch einige Angler.

Das Wasser gehört in den Bach/Fluß und nicht in irgendwelche Mühlgräben, die gerade kleinere Fließgewässer nahezu trocken legen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. April 2019)

Ist schwierig, eine Alternative zu finden.
Braunkohle -> CO2, Schadstoffe, Löcher im Boden, Naturzerstörung
Steinkohle -> CO2, Schadstoffe, Schifffahrt um die halbe Welt und Zerstörungen in den Abbauländern
Kernkraft -> Gefahr eines Gaus, Atommüll für viele Generationen
Biogas -> Naturzerstörung vor Ort, Ackerbau zur Biogasgewinnung
Wasserkraft -> wird hier gerade beschrieben
Windenergie -> sehr unregelmäßig, tötet massig Vögel und Insekten, Verschandelung der Landschaft, teuer
Solarenergie -> sehr unregelmäßig, schlechter Wirkungsgrad, sehr teuer
Öl, Gas -> C02, Abhängigkeit von anderen Ländern, Ölunfälle auf dem Meer, Rohstoffkriege

Noch etwas vergessen?
Wer hat eine Lösung anzubieten? Ich wäre für mehr Kernkraft und Braunkohle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Die Lösung muss wohl oder übel lauten, den Verbrauch von Energie zu reduzieren. Aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung werden wir immer fetter und statt uns mehr zu bewegen, steuert Alexa für uns jeden Pfurz und Feuerstein im Haushalt, ohne das wir unsern Hintern heben. das mag ja auf den ersten Blick faszinierend sein, aber es bring uns nichts und der Umwelt auch nicht. Und so zieht es sich wie ein faden durchs leben. Beim Nachbarn sieht der Garten nachts aus wie eine Landebahn, so hell erleuchtet  das ist doch albern und die haben die Rolläden unten.

Mehr dezentrale Energiegewinnung und die Beurteilung der Anlagen weniger nach Effiziensmaßstäben als höchstes Gut, sondern den Eingriff in den Naturhaushalt stärker zu gewichten.

So nutzt man in Kleinanlagen Wasserkraft mit Schaufelrädern, die haben natürlich eine viel geringere Effektivität, verursachen aber dafür wohl auch kaum Schäden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> So nutzt man in Kleinanlagen Wasserkraft mit Schaufelrädern, die haben natürlich eine viel geringere Effektivität, verursachen aber dafür wohl auch kaum Schäden.



Da bist du leider völlig im Irrtum. Gerade die Kleinanlagen sind das Problem. Nicht wegen des Schredderns von Aalen, sondern wegen der Sedimentablagerung vor den Anlagen. Guckst du hier: https://www.landschaftsoekonomie.tu...s/publikationen/edocuments/1998_Meyerhoff.pdf

Das lernen heute sogar die angehenden Ingenieure, dass diese Anlagen Gewässer erheblich schädigen. 

Frag mal Leute von der Fischereibehörde. Die raufen sich die Haar wegen der kleinen Anlagen, nicht wegen der großen.


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2019)

Genau so ist es. Die Trockenlegung der Bachläufe hatte ich ja schon genannt und über geschredderte Forellen und Äschen aus der Zwickauer Mulde und dem Schwarzwasser im Erzgebirge könnte ich auch ständig berichten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da bist du leider völlig im Irrtum. Gerade die Kleinanlagen sind das Problem. Nicht wegen des Schredderns von Aalen, sondern wegen der Sedimentablagerung vor den Anlagen. Guckst du hier: https://www.landschaftsoekonomie.tu...s/publikationen/edocuments/1998_Meyerhoff.pdf
> 
> Das lernen heute sogar die angehenden Ingenieure, dass diese Anlagen Gewässer erheblich schädigen.
> 
> Frag mal Leute von der Fischereibehörde. Die raufen sich die Haar wegen der kleinen Anlagen, nicht wegen der großen.


Danke für den Link, werde ich mir später mal durchlesen. Aber reden wir wirklich von den gleichen Anlagen, ich reden von im Fluss schwimmenden, da kann das ganze Geschiebe, doch wie auch die Fische drunter her oder seitlich vorbei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele

http://www.hydroquest.net/author/fannyagencecerf-com/page/6/?lang=en

http://oeko-wasser-kraftwerk.de/wp-content/uploads/Broschure-deutsch_kl.pdf

https://www.smart-hydro.de/renewable-energy-systems/hydrokinetic-turbines-river-canal/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Beispiele
> 
> http://www.hydroquest.net/author/fannyagencecerf-com/page/6/?lang=en
> 
> ...



Diese Anlagen haben typabhängig irgendwas zwischen 5-50 kW Leistung. Damit kann man also 1-10 Einfamilienhäuser mit Strom versorgen. Kommerziell völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mehr dezentrale Energiegewinnung und die Beurteilung der Anlagen weniger nach Effiziensmaßstäben als höchstes Gut, sondern den Eingriff in den Naturhaushalt stärker zu gewichten.


 
Ob sich damit Geld verdienen lässt ist eine Sache, aber ein gutes Standbein für eine kleinere Gruppe, Gemeinde können diese Anlagen darstellen um regional die Versorgung zu unterstützen.

Wer gegen alle Anlagenformen gute Argumente findet und die Hochspannungstrassen nicht möchte, der muss Lösungen finden und nur weil es etwas teurer wird, ist nicht das Argument, wenn du keine Alternativen hast. Ob es teurer wird, wenn man den Netzbetreibern dafür nicht die horrenden Netzentgelte zahlen muss ist noch eine andere Frage. Strom ist nicht zuletzt so teuer, weil eine Minderheit damit richtig dick verdient.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. April 2019)

diese "minderheit " sind aktionäre .  und theoretisch kann jeder aktionär werden.
was mich an der ganzen sache stört , ist die tatsache , das abgesehen vom raubbau abgesegnet vom umweltministerium , bodenschätze und auch der luftraum eigentum des staates ist .
zum einen geht es immer in die hose , wenn der staat als eigentümer geführtes unternehmen agiert .
zum andern  scheffeln die lizensierten unternehmen so viel kohle, das sie wiederum einfluss auf den staat nehmen
das politiker nebenbei auch noch in den aufsichtsräten sitzen ,macht es nicht besser .
will man tatsächlich etwas politisch bewirken , müssen als erstes die vorstände ausgewechselt werden.
das ist in so weit schwierig ,weil energie das kokain der wirtschaft ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wenn der staat als eigentümer geführtes unternehmen agiert .



Das Mantra des Marktes 
Weder bei der Post,  im Gesundheitswesen,  der Wasserversorgung oder Abfallwirtschaft  ist irgendwas billiger oder besser geworden.

Und rational betrachtet kann eine Brühe auch nicht gehaltvolle schmecken, wenn bei gleicher Menge mehr Esser satt werden wollen.

Den Erfolg öffentlicher unternehmen nur monetär zu betrachten ist doch zu kurz gesprungen, besonders wenn der ökologische Fussabdruck,  Arbeitsbedingungen oder Versorgungssicherheit im Vordergrund stehen sollten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> diese "minderheit " sind aktionäre .  und theoretisch kann jeder aktionär werden.
> was mich an der ganzen sache stört , ist die tatsache , das abgesehen vom raubbau abgesegnet vom umweltministerium , bodenschätze und auch der luftraum eigentum des staates ist .
> zum einen geht es immer in die hose , wenn der staat als eigentümer geführtes unternehmen agiert .
> zum andern  scheffeln die lizensierten unternehmen so viel kohle, das sie wiederum einfluss auf den staat nehmen
> ...



Energie ist kein Kokain für die Wirtschaft.
Energie ist wie Essen u. Trinken.
Ohne diesem kein Wohlstand, keine Arbeit, keine Industrie...
Kokain ist nicht lebensnotwenig. Essen und Trinken aber schon, genau wie Energie (Strom)

Und derzeit fahren wir den Karren mächtig gegen die Wand.

Diese "Öko- Energie" wird die Landschaft von Deutschland massiv verändern. 
Der Norden wird zugepflastert mit Windrädern.
Stromtrassen in den Süden gebaut..

und wenn Sonne und Wind mal nicht ausreichend vorhanden sin, bedienen wir alle das Hamsterrad


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> und wenn Sonne und Wind mal nicht ausreichend vorhanden sin, bedienen wir alle das Hamsterrad



Technisch lässt sich dieses Problem recht einfach lösen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-to-Gas
Nur wird dann der Strompreis halt weiter steigen, weil das sehr aufwändig ist (und mehr 50% des erzeugten Stroms im Umwandlungsprozess (Strom -> Gas -> Strom) verloren gehen).


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. April 2019)

Genau, oder man lässt parallel Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke stehen, die bei Bedarf den fehlenden Windstrom und Sonnenstrom decken. Die parallele maximale Leistung muss 100% betragen, Stichwort Dunkelflaute.
Gleichzeitig muss überschüssige Energie teuer entsorgt werden.

Der Strompreis würde explodieren und die gesamte Stromintensive Industrie würde das Land verlassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2019)

"Ich glaube an das Pferd. Das Automobil ist eine vorübergehende Erscheinung."
Kaiser Wilhelm II


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. April 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genau, oder man lässt parallel Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke stehen, die bei Bedarf den fehlenden Windstrom und Sonnenstrom decken. Die parallele maximale Leistung muss 100% betragen, Stichwort Dunkelflaute.
> Gleichzeitig muss überschüssige Energie teuer entsorgt werden.
> 
> Der Strompreis würde explodieren und die gesamte Stromintensive Industrie würde das Land verlassen



Nicht nur die Stromintensive.
Wobei die Industrie bereits beim Strompreis subventioniert wird.
Evtl. möchte man ja auch keine Industrie mehr in DE.   Wer weiss was sich diese Elite- Politiker so alles ausgedacht haben.

Zitat:"Auf der anderen Seite wäre es naiv anzunehmen, die Erneuerbaren seien ohne Folgen für die Menschen und Tiere, in deren Lebensräumen sie errichtet werden. Was momentan bei uns passiert, das ist eine brachiale Umformung von Kultur- und Naturlandschaften in Installationsräume der Erneuerbaren. Aus solchen Landschaften werden sich womöglich irgendwann die Menschen selber evakuieren, weil sie es in ihnen nicht mehr aushalten."

Zitat:"Man kann eine Gesellschaft zu hundert Prozent mit erneuerbarer Energie versorgen, wenn man sie radikal umbaut. Dazu gehört es, *Wertschöpfungsketten und Mobilität zu relokalisieren und Wirtschaftswachstum als Ziel abzuschreiben*. Doch eine solche Gesellschaft wird sich aller Voraussicht nach nur durch Zwang etablieren lassen."

Thema Zwang: CO2 Steuer auf Kraftstoff  
Über eur Portmonee kriegen wir euch.

Zitat:"Doch auch die atomkritischen Bürger leisten sich einige Illusionen. Sie denken, sie müssten bei der Energiewende nur wählen zwischen niedrigerem und höherem Strompreis, den sie ja auch jetzt schon zahlen, und bekämen so automatisch mehr Sicherheit. In Wirklichkeit sieht es jedoch anders aus: Wollen sie Versorgungssicherheit, dann müssen sie akzeptieren, dass die Erneuerbaren einen fossilen oder nuklearen Schatten-Kraftwerkspark benötigen, ob im In- oder Ausland. Die Bundesregierung setzt offensichtlich jetzt voll auf russisches Gas zur Rettung der Energiewende. Das wiederum kollidiert mit anderen Zielen: Klimazielen, sicherheitspolitischen Zielen. *Will man sich hingegen vollständig erneuerbar versorgen, dann muss man mit Strom-Engpässen leben lernen.*"

Aus einem Spiegel Bezahl- Interview

Frei zu lesen hier: https://nuklearia.de/2019/04/09/die-kernenergie-gehoert-in-die-progressiven-diskurse/#more-6552

Wahrscheinlich etwas OT.
Aber andererseits denke ich, sich mal über die Auswirkungen von regenerativen Energien gedanken zu machen und wo dieses hinführen kann passt auch zum Aale shreddern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genau, oder man lässt parallel Kohle- und Gaskraftwerke stehen, die bei Bedarf den fehlenden Windstrom und Sonnenstrom decken.



Dieses Konstrukt funktioniert aus technischen und betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht.

Kohlekraftwerke sind nicht geeignet, da sie viel zu träge regelbar sind (zwischen 5-12 Stunden), um auf ausfallende Einspeisungen durch EE-basierte Stromquellen zu reagieren. Genau dieser Umstand (Kohlekraftwerke müssen zur Grundlastsicherung durchlaufen) führt aufgrund der Einspeisepriorität von regenerativ erzeugtem Strom schon heute zu den bekannten Situationen (der Horror der Netzbetreiber: Sonne und Wind am Wochenende => kaum Verbraucher, viel Strom), dass ausländische Abnehmer gelegentlich für den in Deutschland erzeugten Strom sogar Geld bekommen, da sonst die Stromnetze kollabieren: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...r-Energiewende-wird-von-GroKo-irgnoriert.html

Bleiben Gaskraftwerke (Regelzeit ca. 2 Minuten). Das Dumme an dieser Sache: Wer betreibt ein Kraftwerk, dass im Prinzip nur als "Notnagel" gedacht ist und 80% der Zeit rumsteht? Ein schönes Beispiel ist hier Irsching. Der Staat muss zahlen, sonst legt der Betreiber das Ding still: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-irsching-muessten-verbraucher-zahlen,RGVydIQ

Fazit: Stromerzeugung ist eine komplexe Materie, die insbesondere grüne Studienabbrecher und Theaterwissenschaftler nicht so recht durchblicken


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. April 2019)

Soll für Irsching nicht ein 4 Jahre altes Kraftwerk abgerissen werden?
Da war doch etwas...


----------



## UMueller (30. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieses Konstrukt funktioniert aus technischen und betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht.
> 
> Kohlekraftwerke sind nicht geeignet, da sie viel zu träge regelbar sind (zwischen 5-12 Stunden), um auf ausfallende Einspeisungen durch EE-basierte Stromquellen zu reagieren. Genau dieser Umstand (Kohlekraftwerke müssen zur Grundlastsicherung durchlaufen) führt aufgrund der Einspeisepriorität von regenerativ erzeugtem Strom schon heute zu den bekannten Situationen (der Horror der Netzbetreiber: Sonne und Wind am Wochenende => kaum Verbraucher, viel Strom), dass ausländische Abnehmer gelegentlich für den in Deutschland erzeugten Strom sogar Geld bekommen, da sonst die Stromnetze kollabieren: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...r-Energiewende-wird-von-GroKo-irgnoriert.html
> 
> ...



Als rot/grün den Atomausstieg beschlossen hatte sollten schnell regelbare Gaskraftwerke die Stromlücke schließen und Netzschwankungen der Wind und Solarenergie kompensieren. Es gab Investoren für diese Gaskraftwerke. Das war schon geregelt , auch finanziell. Dumm nur das die Folgeregierung den Atomausstieg cancelte. Der Ausstieg vom Ausstieg. Die, die in Gaskraftwerke investierten waren nun die dummen. Man brauchte ja nun keine Gaskraftwerke mehr. Dann kam Fukushima und ein überhasteter Atomausstieg wurde beschlossen. Die Folge waren dann Wasserkraft und die Biogasanlagen. Die Folgen sind den Anglern wohl bekannt. Die Schuld nur den grünen zu geben ist nicht redlich. Bei der Wasserkraft aber sehr wohl.  Schließlich hat die CDU die Förderung von Energiemais mit breiter Mehrheit beschlossen. Und ein gewisser Sigmar von der SPD hat 2013 die Subventionen für diese Anlagen nochmals deutlich erhöht, um ein paar Jahre danach die Subventionen zu kappen, weil die Fehler erkannt wurden. Fakt ist das Biogasverstromung aus subventionierten Energiepflanzen ein Irrweg ist. Meine Meinung. Da wäre ein Solarfeld ertragreicher an Strom als ein Maisfeld für Biogas. Ähnlich schlimm die kleine Wasserkraft in jedem Bach.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2019)

@UMueller
Ich weiß nicht wie es Anderen geht, aber Mir geht es so das ich oft schnell vergesse, welch Partei in der Vergangenheit was und warum beschloss.
Das der Atomausstieg von "Rot/Grün längst geregelt war, werden viele heute längst vergessen haben.
Da werden sie auch nicht wahrnehmen wie teuer Deutschland das Chaos um Wiederein und Wiederaus nun kommt.
Ähnlich auch mal der Versuch Einwegverpackungen zu vermeiden, in dem man mit einem Pfandsystem drohte sollte Einweg weiterzunehmen.
(War nicht Trettin, sondern Klaus _Töpfer_ (CDU)
Heute haben wir mehr Einweg wie je zuvor und seltsame Regelungen was bepfandet ist und was nicht. 
So wie beim erneuten Atom-Wiederausstieg eine total überstürzt chaotische Umsetzung.
Dafür steht abere eine andere CDU-Größe und einstige Umweltministerin, die gerne mal die Richtung ändert wenn Lobbyisten und Populismus das verlangen.
Die Mehrheit steht hinter Ihr...schließlich hat sie ja das Dosenpfand eingeführt, den Atomausstieg beschlossen,  die Energiewende eingeleitet und auch sonst gut regiert.
Das Chaos, durch Lobby und Populismus, übersieht man da gerne...auch wenn es Jedem von uns sehr viel kostete.
Mir jedenfalls fällt es schwer, gerecht zu wählen, weil ich viel zu oft vergesse.

Was die Wasserkraft betrifft, meist wurde die Wehre ja gar nicht für die Wasserkraftnutzug errichtet.
Oft wurden sie für Hochwasserschutz, Landwirtschaft oder Schifffahrt errichtet und die Wasserkraft wird halt zusätzlich auch noch genutzt (Nicht immer z.B Geesthacht).
Das muss man schon mal trennen...
Dann wurden solche Anlagen ja auch noch genehmigt, bedeutet, sollte es Probleme ergeben hat dar Staat seien Naturschutzauftrag oft schon doppet nicht umgesetzt.
Teilweise so wie in Bremen, war es gar der Politische Wille die Wasserkraft zu nutzen, denn es wollte zunächst keiner dort eine solche Anlage bauen weil es zu teuer war.
Sollten dort Probleme herrschen, ist das Land gleich dreifach in der Verantwortung. Als Bauherr, in der Aufsichtsfunktion und als Förderer oder gar Betreiber mit Partner (http://www.weserkraftwerk-bremen.de/unternehmen/index.html) der Wasserkraftnutzung. (Klar das da angestellte staatliche Fachkräfte dann eher die gute Funktion beweisen sollen)

Also mit Andere Worten, Wasserkraft kann gar keine Probleme verursachen, da ja alles staatlich genehmigt und überwacht wird.
Oder das ganze System, ist nur Augenwischerei.

Bleibt meine Frage im Raum: Wurde je bewiesen, das Wehre und Wasserkraftnutzung durch bauliche Maßnahmen naturnahe Durchgängigkeit erlangen?
Nein?
Gut dann sollte man das auch nicht mehr unterstellen dürfen, so das man erst die Probleme beweisen muss.
Denn das Gegenteil ist tausendfach belegt.
Eigentlich sollte sich nun die Beweislast längst umdrehen, denn das verlangt der Naturschutzgedanke.


----------

